# Why does the drywall trade not hangs the doors.



## Pivotal Howard (2 mo ago)

Internal residential doors can be simple. From a hot water tank enclosure or access hatches through to built-in robes, linen closets, broom closets and cleaners closets etc. I made a demonstration door a few years ago (not the HC door in the video). It had 6mm plasterboard both sides of a 24mm thick pine frame. The edges needed additional work. but there was the possibility of a new drywall product. Why are door not hung by the plaster trade? It can be very simple with careful detailing. Howard Styles - Architect - Canberra 









Experimental door installation prototype for door makers.


I am obsessed with doors and hardware. I have a need to make the supply and installation affordable. Currently AUD$34.00 core hollow core door costs close to...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Asibliver (Oct 2, 2021)

Keep Outside Corners Free of Tapered Edges. It will be challenging to precisely place the corner bead if you hang a sheet of drywall with the tapered edge along an exterior corner (left).


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

dont look near as strong as hinges. whats the stopper for door?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I dont see this being cheaper or more useful than the mass produced cardboard door they use today. Also those doors don't look like they are up to code. You need to build the product to building code.


----------

